# Cartier Tank Solo XL vs Tank Must XL [Automatic]



## Maxy

So, in all probability, Tank Solo XL is being replaced with Tank Must XL. Pretty much similar sizes. Both have in-house movements but its mentioned on Tank Must XL but was never mentioned on Tank Solo XL.

Tank Must - has rounded tubes unlike flat on Solo, which is usual Louis Cartier feature. 
Tank Must - also have guilloche stamp on the dial.
Tank Must - also have pointed blue sapphire crown.

Finally, Tank Must have both easy switch strap and bracelet feature (and a better bracelet), which alone is a better feature for upgrade. But what about the rest when comparing on the straps? Which of them looks better? Thoughts?


----------



## MackyP

Get what you feel is a "Must".. I'm eagerly and patiently waiting but recently purchased a solo for my daughter's graduation.


----------



## digivandig

I like the rounded case on the Must, more classic, but still also like the flat case of the Solo, more sporty, masculine. Don't like the crown on the Must. The cabachon on the Solo is about as ostentatious as I can take. The Must crown is over the top.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## la pava congona

The Must looks like a more modern version. But still - that date window is horrendous.


----------



## NightScar

heres a good comparison vid


__
http://instagr.am/p/CNWt90BFQdn/


----------



## Yahoo888

The new Must de Cartier looks brilliant.

I almost bought the Tank Solo XL but held off, thankfully. The Must is an improvement. Admittedly the beaded crown set is a bit over the top (but why not...) however the silvered flinqué dial looks amazing in person and, as you point out, it's the only model to retain the deployant buckle (a big plus for me). Most importantly, it's Automatic. If you have the wrist size, and the style to pull it off, it's a great watch. 

In my view the new collection sees the Small and Large models reduce in appeal, and the XL take a big leap forward. After trying one at the boutique last week I have ordered one. Once I have it I'll upload some photos. I think it's a very cool modern interpretation of a classic style.


----------



## Yahoo888

Also, just a side note, I did feel that the rounded blancards made the Must look a bit smaller thank the Solo (which is what I wanted...). Perhaps it was in my mind!


----------



## OhioMade

I tried on the Solo XL when it came out, but something about it was off to me. I wanted it to more closely resemble the Louis. Fast forward a few years to last week when I tried on the Must XL on leather deployant strap. HUGE improvement IMO. The AD said there were 10 in the US on bracelets, so they had to get one in for me. I pick it up tomorrow and will post some pics! I will also ask about ordering the leather strap with deployant buckle.


----------



## cheu_f50

Totally missed this thread a few months ago, was browsing the Cartier website and realized the Solo is gone. I like what I'm seeing in pictures. Want to get a Solo XL a couple of years ago, but decided against it because the whole watch was just too flat looking.

The new model with the rounded case from top to bottom, and the guilloche center of the dial makes this a little more appealing to me. Don't mind the pointy crown at all, seems to be a nod to the classics.


----------



## cheu_f50

OhioMade said:


> I tried on the Solo XL when it came out, but something about it was off to me. I wanted it to more closely resemble the Louis. Fast forward a few years to last week when I tried on the Must XL on leather deployant strap. HUGE improvement IMO. The AD said there were 10 in the US on bracelets, so they had to get one in for me. I pick it up tomorrow and will post some pics! I will also ask about ordering the leather strap with deployant buckle.


Did you get the bracelet and watch?


----------



## zigg-e

My opinion is guilloche 100%. I wish the large tanks came with it.


----------



## Drksaint

I love my Solo XL…looks more masculine than the Must.


----------



## montelatici

I didn't see this thread, but I accidently, or rather inadvertently, bought both a Tank Solo XL and a Must XL with bracelet. Bought the Solo and then the Must was offered to me at a price I had offered a while ago and had been rejected originally. That's why I say inadvertently. Both are very attractive watches, but the Must has the in-house movement if I am not mistaken and it is a little larger.


----------



## Maxy

montelatici said:


> I didn't see this thread, but I accidently, or rather inadvertently, bought both a Tank Solo XL and a Must XL with bracelet. Bought the Solo and then the Must was offered to me at a price I had offered a while ago and had been rejected originally. That's why I say inadvertently. Both are very attractive watches, but the Must has the in-house movement if I am not mistaken and it is a little larger.


Both Must and Solo has same in-house movement. Solo prior to 2015 had ETA movement.


----------



## montelatici

Maxy said:


> Both Must and Solo has same in-house movement. Solo prior to 2015 had ETA movement.


The Must is new and the Solo is pre-owned pre-2015.


----------



## johnmichael

montelatici said:


> The Must is new and the Solo is pre-owned pre-2015.


Lucky you! How about some pics?


----------



## montelatici

johnmichael said:


> Lucky you! How about some pics?


The Solo is on its way from the authenticator and the Must is on its way to the authenticator. Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## NightScar

where did you get the must that it has to be authenticated?


----------



## montelatici

NightScar said:


> where did you get the must that it has to be authenticated?


Ebay. They authenticate all watches over 2K new or pre-owned. I don't mind at all.


----------



## NightScar

was it cheaper through ebay or AD just didnt have it?


----------



## montelatici

NightScar said:


> was it cheaper through ebay or AD just didnt have it?


The new Tank Must XL was quite a bit less expensive on Ebay than on the website. The Solo, although claimed as "pre-owned just arrived from the authenticator, and it does not look worn. It was sold by a company called Rebag which I understand buys luxury products from private parties and stores and resells them on its website and, apparently, Ebay. I am quite impressed with this Solo. It is a 2020 model so it has the in-house movement. The Solo was really a bargain.


----------



## NightScar

good deal

congrats and enjoy!


----------



## montelatici

I did extend the warranty on the Solo and I am registered as the first owner. Interesting.


----------



## NightScar

former owner probably never registered it but like you said the seller buys it from a private party which could probably mean other ADs or grey market that cant move the pieces


----------



## montelatici

NightScar said:


> former owner probably never registered it but like you said the seller buys it from a private party which could probably mean other ADs or grey market that cant move the pieces


This went on 15-20 years ago on Ebay. A company called Proworth from New Jersey would sell brand new watches, JLCs, Blancpain, Rolexes, Omega, and other mid level watches at 60%-70% of MSRP. I bought a few JLCs and Blancpains from them. I think they bought them from ADs in the hinterland so that those ADs could buy higher volumes from the manufacturer and get whatever discounts and credits the higher volume entailed so they were happy to even breakeven or make a small commission when selling to Proworth.


----------

